# Hello Everyone



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry everyone that I haven't been around to much lately
I have been spending 90% of my time working on the house
every day after work until it got dark
Trying to finish the siding but its been hard doing it by myself and most of its been done by an extension ladder
Capping windows is a real pain in the butt but hey I'm getting it done
Now I only have the back of the house to finish siding
Then DW just has to pick out what kind of shutters she wants on the house
Boy I need to get away from this and go camping before I go crazy

























Hope to be on more often real soon
Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks good and glad to hear from you









John


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Don nice of ya to say hi







. The house looks great, good job! For some reason I thought it would be longer, more rectangular shape, say like a casket









Bill


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank God it was just general maintenance of home stuff that kept you absent. I HAVE BEEN SO WORRIED ABOUT ALL OF YOU! Don't ever leave us stranded like that again, please! Caelan says hello. Please give Peg, Barb, and the kids hugs from nonny and tell them to give you one, too. I miss all of you so much. I was certain you were going to pull into Eby Pines and stop in the middle of the street and stick your head out at me. I was so disappointed but hope we can get together real soon. Now, back to your regularly scheduled topic. Wow! What a great job you are doing on the house. It looks fab-u-lous! Please remember, our children's opinions are not always shared by their parents (shame on you, Bill). I imagined your house to be just as regal as it is! Thanks for checking in!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Grunt0311 said:


> For some reason I thought it would be longer, more rectangular shape, say like a casket


Now that's just darn funny!!

Bob, the house is looking very spiffy. How are the girls doing after the this past springs ordeal?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Holy Cow that is a lot of siding! Glad you are doing ok, take a break... go camping!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Glad you are back. Your house looks great, what year was it built?


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

The new siding is looking good. Hope you get to go camping soon.

Kos


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking good!! Glad to hear from you again.

Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

What, you didn't cover it in Fiberglass?!?!









Looks great! (And like it was a TON of work!)


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Now I only have the back of the house to finish siding


Wouldn't that be called "backing" instead of "siding"?








Anyway, nice job Don!
See you in Spring Gulch!
Say hi to Peg, MIL, and the kids too!

Jim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Camper Louise said:


> Glad you are back. Your house looks great, what year was it built?


Good to be back
And thanks
The house is over 100 years old

Don


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow Don that's a lot of work!! Glad it's you and not me then of course if it requires anything higher than a step ladder ( and i mean the little 2 step ones ) count me out!
Good to hear from you buddy, take care and say hi to the family!

Steve


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Don, house is looking good. If I was closer to you I'd help you do the job. 
Bob


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

My house it not that big so when your done you can stop by and do mine.







I have a 30 amp box on my house and CABLE!!!! So you can camp in my driveway.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to have you back. Looking forward to your posts again.

Now take a break from that darn house and go CAMPING!!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hmmm, I was just scrolling through this morning and thinking, "Boy, I haven't seen Hootbob much." I'm sort of in the same boat. Last September we bought a small cottage in PA and since then I've been spending a lot of time there. It was built in the late 1800s and was in good shape but needs some TLC so I've been having "fun" spiffing her up. With the time spent in PA, all my time in NJ is spent doing the things that need to be done here. All that to say, I've been checking the boards sporadically but haven't been posting.

Don, the house looks great! I love older houses and that looks like a classic 100 year-older. You're doing a good job and it's showing. The charm of an old house is well worth the effort you're putting into it. Glad to see and hear that all is well. Keep up the good work and be safe about it.

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

Man that is a ton of work. It sure looks great. I like the colour as well.

Thor


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Don it looks good!!!!

Dawn had a "honey do" list for me but some how it got misplaced!!!

Gary


----------

